#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Engineering Physics

## shantaaz007

Sir,
My AIR is 13272 in Aieee.. i am frm maharashtra and is interested in engineering physics at NIT calicut.. can u plzz tell about the career prospects in India .. and can i do post grad in mech or electronics thru this degree





  Similar Threads: Introduction to Modern Physics pdf free download in engineering physics 2 ENGINEERING PHYSICS/ APPLIED PHYSICS Ebook, presentation and lecture notes covering full semester syllabus Introduction to Modern Physics in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Diffraction by double slit in engineering physics 1 pdf free downloa in engineering chemistryd Engineering applications of Interference phenomenon in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------

